# Just another Ribeye...



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

dam all i had for dinner was a freakin "Hot Pocket"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

xtreme said:


> dam all i had for dinner was a freakin "Hot Pocket"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Grande Venado said:


> Good stuff!


I'll have the 101 with mine please!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know about the beer choice but that is one fine looking ribeye! I got tons in the freezer I need to cook, when they go on sale its seems like I just buy more and more.

BTW, what did you season it with? I wanna try something a little different. I always use olive oil salt and pepper, comes out great but time for something new!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

xtreme said:


> dam all i had for dinner was a freakin "Hot Pocket"


I actually have very fond memories of Hot Pockets.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Devans87 said:


> I dont know about the beer choice but that is one fine looking ribeye! I got tons in the freezer I need to cook, when they go on sale its seems like I just buy more and more.
> 
> BTW, what did you season it with? I wanna try something a little different. I always use olive oil salt and pepper, comes out great but time for something new!


Can't hardly go wrong with a liberal amount of McCormick Spicy Montreal Steak seasoning and a few splashes of Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce and let it sit for 30 mins or so before throwing on the grill. A personal preference of mine is to hit it with a little garlic powder too. Firing it on the grill will burn the spices and seasonings off leaving just a hint of the flavor, while what you see up top is a flat iron griddle laid on top of a gas grill and it sears it all to the steak.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Devans87 said:


> I dont know about the beer choice but that is one fine looking ribeye! I got tons in the freezer I need to cook, when they go on sale its seems like I just buy more and more.
> 
> BTW, what did you season it with? I wanna try something a little different. I always use olive oil salt and pepper, comes out great but time for something new!


Just Montreal Steak seasoning. The griddle really enhances the flavor.

Love me some Shiner 101!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Grande Venado said:


> Just Montreal Steak seasoning. The griddle really enhances the flavor.
> 
> Love me some Shiner 101!


Gonna have to check it out! I need a griddle, but dont know where to find one?!?!

Ill pick up some 101 and taste it out too!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Devans87 said:


> Gonna have to check it out! I need a griddle, but dont know where to find one?!?!
> 
> Ill pick up some 101 and taste it out too!


You can get a Lodge cast iron griddle at Academy. One side is ridged and the other side is flat. Keep it oiled up and you will pass it down to your great grandkids.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cartman said:


> You can get a Lodge cast iron griddle at Academy. One side is ridged and the other side is flat. Keep it oiled up and you will pass it down to your great grandkids.


Ill pick one up on my stop there tomorrow! Thanks Cartman!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Devans87 said:


> Ill pick one up on my stop there tomorrow! Thanks Cartman!


No problem. You also can't beat em for blackened fish.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cartman said:


> No problem. You also can't beat em for blackened fish.


I have a 20" cast iron skillet that goes on top of my crawfish burner for blackened fish. You can't cook in shorts with it if you use a griddle without being scarred for life!! LOL If you can... it ain't hot enough!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

There's a world of difference between a fish fryer and a gas grill. LOL. I can see you hoppin around from here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cartman said:


> There's a world of difference between a fish fryer and a gas grill. LOL. I can see you hoppin around from here.


Word!! LOL Them fillets jump on mine!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

did you cook that on a flat iron over a gas grill? never cooked a ribeye like that...looks good though.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in an apt. so I do mine on the stove top in a hot frying pan. 
Just a little unseasoned tenderizer, little tony chachere's, some worcestershire, and a little garlic powder if I'm in the mood.

Then a little olive oil on the hot skillet and cook em for about 4 minutes on each side till they are medium rare. 

Just be sure not to be sparse with the chachere other wise it will be salty.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

This one was bone in prime, really good!


----------

